# Windows 7 Mark



## Solaris17 (Feb 27, 2009)

new edition is out guys. freshly coding it for 7 still doing some debugging graphics mode is disabled for now. only x64 is available atm. but it may run in x32 mode. remember to run as admin guys. let me know how it works..

















new to the scene? check out 

XP mark
http://solarisutilitydvd.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=3

or

Vista Mark
http://solarisutilitydvd.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2

if your intrested in trying the graphics mode give me a PM and ill hook you up. just lemme know what system you are running.

attachment below.


----------



## EiSFX (Feb 27, 2009)

hey man i tried to download vista mark 64 but none of the links work on your site keeps giving me the 404 error


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 27, 2009)

EiSFX said:


> hey man i tried to download vista mark 64 but none of the links work on your site keeps giving me the 404 error



thnx ill fix the links go here for now 


EDIT:: Links fixed


----------



## EiSFX (Feb 27, 2009)

thxs man all working and good to go


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 27, 2009)

EiSFX said:


> thxs man all working and good to go



awsome love the input thanks for pointing it out


----------



## Silverel (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice stuff Solaris. Not that I have Win7, but it's always cool having a developer at the site.

Free bump!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 3, 2009)

Silverel said:


> Nice stuff Solaris. Not that I have Win7, but it's always cool having a developer at the site.
> 
> Free bump!



thanks man i appreciate it  better stuff to come!!! wait till you guys get to use my tweak program im making super cool. at least i hope you guys like it....its takin me forever to code


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 3, 2009)

**Subscribed**

This generates a .txt file or something you can translate into a leaderboard or something? You going to keep a track of all our recent benches? Just wondering ....

EDIT:

Also YGPM!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 3, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> **Subscribed**
> 
> This generates a .txt file or something you can translate into a leaderboard or something? You going to keep a track of all our recent benches? Just wondering ....
> 
> ...



that will be implimented yes i just need to code it up. it will be avalible in the next release.


----------

